# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Leaking bulkhead



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

My return bulkhead on my tank has a slow leak on it. I bought some aquamed (i think thats the name of it). Its a putty that you knead together and it turns hard once it cures. It dries under water. It doesnt need to be aquarium safe because its on the outside of the tank. I put the putty on the bulkhead and it stoped the leak for a little while. It just moved to another spot. Is there anything that I can use that will actually work. I am thinking about just siliconeing around the entire bulkhead and the putty but if water is coming out will it cure? Or maybe there is some kind of aquarium safe putty I can use to put on the inside of the bulkhead? Please suggest something. I really dont want to empty my tank and fix this freaking bulkhead, but i guess that would be the best thing.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

My return bulkhead on my tank has a slow leak on it. I bought some aquamed (i think thats the name of it). Its a putty that you knead together and it turns hard once it cures. It dries under water. It doesnt need to be aquarium safe because its on the outside of the tank. I put the putty on the bulkhead and it stoped the leak for a little while. It just moved to another spot. Is there anything that I can use that will actually work. I am thinking about just siliconeing around the entire bulkhead and the putty but if water is coming out will it cure? Or maybe there is some kind of aquarium safe putty I can use to put on the inside of the bulkhead? Please suggest something. I really dont want to empty my tank and fix this freaking bulkhead, but i guess that would be the best thing.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Is it leaking at the seam or at the thread/slip. Emptying the tank would be the best thing to fix it.

It could be as simple as a poorly seated washer. You might loosening try it, giving it a wiggle, and tightening it up again to let the rubber washer reseat itself. Don't to this if the bulkhead is buried in gravel. You don't want gravel in the seal. You may get lucky by just tightening it a bit. Put a bucket or towel under the bulkhead while you work.


----------

